# How much xanax for use in certain situations?



## lela (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey all 


This week I have to hold a speech- one of my most feared situations. My docter prescribed me Xanax 0.25mg. I tried one last week (recommended by my doc) and I did not feel that much I have to say. Ok, I got tired, but I did not feel better/ especially fearless or so. Since he only gave me 6 overall, i cant try out much either...
I thought about trying 2 at a time tomorrow where i have class, which makes me slightly anxious anyways, to see the effect. But since the speech later in the week will make me way more anxious (without medication I would have a panik attack), I dont know if the effects would be comparable?

my question is:

- Can 0.5 of xanax already sedate me so much that it shows? (thats a nogo) otherwise, i would just take 2 to be safe.

- Am I safe with 0.5 xanax? Before I had xanax, I tried lorazepame, 1 mg. It helped, but also sedated me. It would be fine for the situation I have this week, but 2 hours after the speech, i would need to sleep all day. This is why my doc gave me xanax- bc it sedates less.

thats the point: lorazepame i know, and i might look sedated in the end of the day. xanax i dont know, and in the worst case it wont help me against the panic.
its difficult for me to estimate its effect, since it comes in a different dosage.

What do you think? I already think that maybe I hsould stick to lorazepame, bc at least its effect i know...

Thanks!! and my excuses for my confused writing..


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

lela said:


> Hey all
> 
> This week I have to hold a speech- one of my most feared situations. My docter prescribed me Xanax 0.25mg. I tried one last week (recommended by my doc) and I did not feel that much I have to say. Ok, I got tired, but I did not feel better/ especially fearless or so. Since he only gave me 6 overall, i cant try out much either...
> I thought about trying 2 at a time tomorrow where i have class, which makes me slightly anxious anyways, to see the effect. But since the speech later in the week will make me way more anxious (without medication I would have a panik attack), I dont know if the effects would be comparable?
> ...


I'm extremely sensitive to drugs, and I just started Xanax 1 week ago, I got 0.5 tablets, but they are generic not branded so I can't say with 100% certainty they are same potency as yours, but probably are.

My experience is thus... 0.5 does make me feel somewhat drowsy like slightly tired, but no yawning or physical sluggishness and I can function perfectly well in this state, doing math, writing a letter, riding a bike etc. At 0.5 my SA is nearly gone. I can do pretty much anything and not get anxious or real bad nerves.

1mg is a very different story, that starts to affect my coordination and walking. On that dose I feel quite sedated but can still function. Driving a car or operating machinery or doing anything that requires total concentration would be a no no for me on 1mg. If I take a stimulant (even 2 cups of strong tea) that counteracts the drowsiness of even 1mg and I feel my normal self again, but just very relaxed and anxiety free.

I personally think you'll be fine on 0.5 and shouldn't need to go any higher unless you're very tolerant or not very sensitive to drugs in general.

Before your class event that is making you nervous, why don't you do some really deep breathing exercises and meditation as mental preparation to calm you down. Go to a rest room or something if you can't find a quiet place. Just do that for a few minutes and it helps calm the nerves a lot. Then as a reinforcer, take the 0.5 under your tongue and let it dissolve so it goes into the bloodstream faster and have a little drink of water to get rid of the taste after.


----------



## lela (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for your answer! it just feels like a hurdle for me to take 2 pills at the same time...i would try it out now, bc i have a class, to see how the effect is with a bit of stress. but since im not so stressed out, i will probably feel overly tired today, and when i have the presentation, it will work out fine. i have no idea how to properly try it out. and i am so afraid to look drugged when i have my presentation  to compare, 0.5 lorazepame did not help me much, but with 1 mg i was fine...

but thank you, since you are also sensitive to drugs, i can imagine 0.5 will be fine for me too...do you think its wise to try 0.5 in a less frightening situation? or is it a waste of pills?


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Just take 2 on a regular day and see how you feel. You'll be more tired, but that brings on a sense of calm/indifference to what is going around you. It's kind of a win/lose situation. Take more, anxiety goes away, but you will become more drowsy. Even if you feel drowsy, you still may be able to function fairly well...You'll feel like you're out of it... but you're actually there. You won't know until you try.


----------



## lela (Sep 25, 2011)

this is exactly my point: i am used to lorazepame, and it works well, the only backdrop is that after i took 1 mg, around 2 or 3 hours later i ust need to go to sleep. this is why my doc prescribed me xanax, becasue it apparently doesnt make me sleepy so much. 
so, today i took 0.5 xanax, and i didnt feel sleepy at all. so now i dont know if this dosage helps against my anxiety. i wasnt anxious at all in class, but i dont know if thats due to the xanax. also, i have only 3 xanax left, so in case i notice at the presentation, im still to anxious, i can only add .25 xanax.

from lorazepame, i have a couple of left. and i know with 1 mg, i will be relatively fine.
i think about just staying with my usual medicine, lorazepame, to avoid any bad surprises (too much or not enough xanax).

do u think that is wise? anybody here who can compare the effect of lorazepame and xanax?

i have no clue if im jusy non anxious but also non sedated, ot if the xanax doesnt ave that big of an effect on me...


----------



## Insomnian (Sep 25, 2011)

If 0,5mg Ativan doesn't help you, i doubt 0,25 Xanax will. I'm a male but i started at 0,5mg ( first tablet ) of Xanax and it made me a bit tired, but defintely not sluggish.
I wouldn't worry about the people around you will notice anything, but sure, i can't promise anything. Maybe you fall asleep on stage....

Just have your caffeine drinks ready if you feel tired.


----------



## Insomnian (Sep 25, 2011)

velocicaur said:


> Just take 2 on a regular day and see how you feel. You'll be more tired, but that brings on a sense of calm/indifference to what is going around you. It's kind of a win/lose situation. Take more, anxiety goes away, but you will become more drowsy. Even if you feel drowsy, you still may be able to function fairly well...You'll feel like you're out of it... but you're actually there. You won't know until you try.


Nice suggestion


----------



## lela (Sep 25, 2011)

well, i tried 0.5 xanax, and i dont know if that dosage would help me on stage. i wasnt drowsy at all. dont know if that was enough to prevent a panik attack. 
i heard 0.5 xanax is comparable to 1.0 lorazepam. do u know if that is true?

i mean, if i take 0.5 xanax for a presentation, that will probably be the right dosage for me? (55kg) or would you advise me to stick to 1mg lorazepame that makes me sleepy, slightly, but im used to its effects...


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

lela said:


> this is exactly my point: i am used to lorazepame, and it works well, the only backdrop is that after i took 1 mg, around 2 or 3 hours later i ust need to go to sleep. this is why my doc prescribed me xanax, becasue it apparently doesnt make me sleepy so much.
> so, today i took 0.5 xanax, and i didnt feel sleepy at all. so now i dont know if this dosage helps against my anxiety. i wasnt anxious at all in class, but i dont know if thats due to the xanax. also, i have only 3 xanax left, so in case i notice at the presentation, im still to anxious, i can only add .25 xanax.
> 
> from lorazepame, i have a couple of left. and i know with 1 mg, i will be relatively fine.
> ...


xanax is shorting acting and it feels more potent to me. but it wears off very quick, within a few hours for me


----------



## lela (Sep 25, 2011)

so, would you guys guess that 0.5 xanax before the presentation will be enough for me? is that an ok dosage? for someone like me whos rather sensitive but needs 1mg lorazepame to not panic (but also not more)


----------



## Insomnian (Sep 25, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...diazepine_half-life_and_equivalent_dose_table

Ativan 1mg equates 0.5mg Xanax, but since you haven't been eaten Xanax before it seems, it could be a little different ofcourse. But i guess you will be fully ok with 0.5mg. If you don't feel certain follow *velocicaur* advice. I personally would think though, that most people will feel 1mg Ativan stronger compared to 0,5mg Xanax.


----------



## Insomnian (Sep 25, 2011)

Good, you already followed his advice. Perfect. 0,5mg will be good for you i think.

Also becaue Xanax isn't as sedating as Ativan is, you will not feel it as much. You must just trust it will work.


----------



## lela (Sep 25, 2011)

oh, so u also say, i havent felt that much bc its less sedating, but still helps against anxiety?

i have to say im so tempted to just take the sedating 1mg lorazepam, bc i know they work. 

i can maximal take 0.75 xanax, bc i have 3 pills left. i guess this dosage would for sure knock out my anxiety? so i could take 0.5 an hour (?) before the speech and then, when i still feel too anxious, take another one?

to the effects of xanax, today i felt euphoric and happy, but relatively normal (strangely i feel these effects later, when the stuff must wear off- also with lorazepame, i feel sedated hours later only).


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

it just occurred to me that since this is a public performance issue, you might be better off taking a beta blocker instead of a benzo, as it won't make you drowsy. 

You could probably take a beta blocker like Inderal and a very low dose of benzo if you're really nervous.


----------



## lela (Sep 25, 2011)

its too late for getting a prescription for this unfortunately...since im still anxious with 0.5, would you think a dosage of 1mg xanax would knock me out? or could it be just fine?i dont need concentration so much, preventing anxiety (and doing that speech instaed of running away) is much more important...


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

Look into a beta blocker instead of the benzo
Or better yet learn the skills so you don't need the pills.


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, only you know if it is enough or not.

You'll have to experiment with it a bit. It will take a few tries to get it right. Xanax may not make you drowsy, but it could still be working. When you take 2, go do something that is anxiety provoking, whatever that may be. Go up to someone and talk to them... go to the store... do something that you normally wouldn't do. Be careful though, it "could" make you drowsy and affect your driving ability.

If it doesn't work, you may need more. Hell, we're talking about .25mg pills, not 1mg pills. You may need 2mg, who knows. Just slowly work your way up until you get enough to do it. The amount isn't that important - it's finding the right amount the works and then not abusing them; that is the difficult part.

The important thing is to space out your "test" days. Once you get something that works, it is extremely important only to use it when you really need to test yourself, such as giving presentations due to addiction and what not. It sounds easy, believe me, it is hard.

Good luck.


----------



## lela (Sep 25, 2011)

hey all, short feedback: i went into the presentation hall on 0.75 mg xanax, and felt the rush of a panikattack still....this sudden, physical feeling of "I HAVE TO GET OUT HERE!!". so i took another 0.25 secretly. i think that was a placebo only, bc i immediately calmed down. my presentation was fine then.

what i jave to say, it didnt take away my anticipation anxiety. i had not so many physical symptoms, thanks god, but i was mentally afraid as hell. 

in a way that might be good, because that shows me that i have to change my thinking about these situations. on the other hand, it would have been great to feel carefree all the time. 

maybe this shows that my fear is that strong that even 0.75 xanax cant demp it fully. the xanax didnt take away the panik, but the disabling element. people said i looked very nervous before the speech, but seemed to hold it very calm.

for the next speech, i think i will take 1 mg straight away though. it hopefully will take away my anticiaption of a next panicfeeling on .75mg...


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

lela said:


> hey all, short feedback: i went into the presentation hall on 0.75 mg xanax, and felt the rush of a panikattack still....this sudden, physical feeling of "I HAVE TO GET OUT HERE!!". so i took another 0.25 secretly. i think that was a placebo only, bc i immediately calmed down. my presentation was fine then.
> 
> what i jave to say, it didnt take away my anticipation anxiety. i had not so many physical symptoms, thanks god, but i was mentally afraid as hell.
> 
> ...


Hi lela, I'm glad to hear it went ok and you got through it.

I think you're absolutely right about needing to face the fears and deal with the thoughts. Many people want a pill that will block everything and change them into something they're not. I think it's just unrealistic and even if you can treat the physical symptoms of anxiety and quieten down the mind a bit, you still have to accept who you are and that you have fears or low confidence that needs to be worked on. Only challenging those fears and developing confidence in yourself by doing that can make a difference.

At least you didn't bottle out of the preservation or over do it by drinking or doing something silly like that. I think you did very well and should be proud of yourself for getting through it. Next time will be easier because you have faced the worse fear already.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

DK3 said:


> Hi lela, I'm glad to hear it went ok and you got through it.
> 
> *I think you're absolutely right about needing to face the fears and deal with the thoughts. Many people want a pill that will block everything and change them into something they're not. I think it's just unrealistic and even if you can treat the physical symptoms of anxiety and quieten down the mind a bit, you still have to accept who you are and that you have fears or low confidence that needs to be worked on. Only challenging those fears and developing confidence in yourself by doing that can make a difference.*
> 
> At least you didn't bottle out of the preservation or over do it by drinking or doing something silly like that. I think you did very well and should be proud of yourself for getting through it. Next time will be easier because you have faced the worse fear already.


^ Well said.

And to the TS, glad it well!


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I usually take 0.5mg when I need to, for situations where I am really anxious I will take up to 1.5mg, xanax has been good for me and I've never had to take too much.

It does make me really tired though, sometimes I just have to go to sleep a few hours after taking it.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

My experience with Xanax is limited and I'm still learning (only been taking it 2-3 weeks). Whilst 0.5 seems an effective dose for dealing with SA it is rather sedating for me I'm finding now I've stopped using caffeine and stimulants. 

I'm wondering if perhaps taking 0.25 might be effective still for anxiety while not as sedating. Or else perhaps taking 2 x 0.25 doses spaced apart might work better.


----------

